
Ionic Studio – 1click native run as an iOS/Android app - hknd
https://twitter.com/ionicframework/status/1068217313516675072
======
stencil25
Although this is really cool, there are still gaps in the Ionic system which
are more important to address, such as Native Debugging, and would ultimately
bring more value IMO.

~~~
segmondy
what do you mean by native debugging?

------
samiq
A bit of a bummer that is just Enterprise, but interesting that this is their
primary market

